# Folks, i need help with my TV and A/V Receiver



## lipcrkr (Apr 27, 2012)

I have DirecTV, Pioneer VSX-820 A/V receiver, Polk sub, and 5.1, an HP Elite desktop computer, and a Samsung 52" B750 HDTV.
Up until a couple of days ago everything was fine. But when i tried to move my PC up off the ground (only about a foot), i lost the Audio. I'm getting no sound from my Pioneer. To watch TV i have to use the Internal speakers, and using my PC i get no sound at all. I did notice that 2 things have happened: my Optical cable no longer connects to my receiver (is it broke) because it doesn't stay in. Also, my Ant In on the back of my TV is not connected to anything, don't know if that's the reason but i checked everything. My TV is perfect and my PC is fine, but the Audio has me perplexed. Any suggestions?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Until you replace your optical cable your going to have to use RCA audio cables to get output from your AVR.


----------



## lipcrkr (Apr 27, 2012)

MysteryMan said:


> Until you replace your optical cable your going to have to use RCA audio cables to get output from your AVR.


Thanks Man. I ordered from Monoprice a few hours ago. However, i'm not sure why my Coaxial cable going from my DirecTV box to my A/V receiver is also not working. My order takes 2 days so i will see if that works. If not? Well...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The coax cable should work just as well as the optical. You may have to go into the Pioneer set-up and tell it to use the audio for the TV input from the coax connection rather than the optical connection.

I found this from the 820 manual. Might help.


----------



## lipcrkr (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, my optical cable comes here Friday. Ordered through Monoprice.......however, i just noticed that my Receiver is what the problem is. The power is ON, i get the video screen on the Receiver, but there's no power. Nothing inside the Receiver lights up. I turned the POWER on and like i said, the screen light comes on in the front, but no power inside. My Pioneer is only 2 years old. I've had other Receivers in the past that lasted for years and years. I tried other plugs but nothing. Now i have to go to Best Buy and get something else. No receiver = No external speaker sound.
I guess the receiver can be dead but still be on.


----------



## hfa (Feb 19, 2012)

you will need an optical cable for sure. Next time unhook the cables and turn off the equipment. I always unplug the receivers so no juice goes through. Years ago i fried a brand new 5.1 system receiver and broke subwoofer cinch andthat was an costly lesson. Unplug the receiver and let it sit for 30 minutes and then hookup optical and do a reset on the system. If it still on,but no action or sound, you may be buying a new unit. Never move a tv or any equipment without turning off the power or unhooking cables.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

lipcrkr said:


> Well, my optical cable comes here Friday. Ordered through Monoprice.......however, i just noticed that my Receiver is what the problem is. The power is ON, i get the video screen on the Receiver, but there's no power. Nothing inside the Receiver lights up. I turned the POWER on and like i said, the screen light comes on in the front, but no power inside. My Pioneer is only 2 years old. I've had other Receivers in the past that lasted for years and years. I tried other plugs but nothing. Now i have to go to Best Buy and get something else. No receiver = No external speaker sound.
> I guess the receiver can be dead but still be on.


If your budget allows I recommend getting a top mid range receiver.


----------



## lipcrkr (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey guys, i bought a new Yamaha receiver but i get no HDMI connection even though i have everything set up. I do have AV2 showing so it gives me something in the meantime to figure out what to do. The AV2 allows me to listen in surround externally, but i still have no sound from my computer. This is what i had before. I have no problem with my HDTV visually, but why can't i get HDMI?
Also, i get no screen showing my adjustments, i guess because i have no HDMI.


----------



## fortnerw (May 7, 2006)

What do you have feeding the new av receiver? Sat box, cable. from the av rec HDMI out to TV HDMI input 1/2/3 etc. Then you will have to select on av rec which device you will have feeding the TV. You might already have it hooked up this way but it does no sound this way. Hope this helps


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lipcrkr said:


> Well, my optical cable comes here Friday. Ordered through Monoprice.......however, i just noticed that my Receiver is what the problem is. The power is ON, i get the video screen on the Receiver, but there's no power. Nothing inside the Receiver lights up. I turned the POWER on and like i said, the screen light comes on in the front, but no power inside. My Pioneer is only 2 years old. I've had other Receivers in the past that lasted for years and years. I tried other plugs but nothing. Now i have to go to Best Buy and get something else. No receiver = No external speaker sound.
> I guess the receiver can be dead but still be on.


Did you check the fuses on the back panel of the AV receiver? If it has fuses you can see?

Rich


----------



## lipcrkr (Apr 27, 2012)

fortnerw said:


> What do you have feeding the new av receiver? Sat box, cable. from the av rec HDMI out to TV HDMI input 1/2/3 etc. Then you will have to select on av rec which device you will have feeding the TV. You might already have it hooked up this way but it does no sound this way. Hope this helps


I have Sat box connected from the Sat box the A/V receiver. I have HDMI IN to HDMI out on the receiver. I have an optical cable from my computer to the op cable on my receiver. I have a digital audio cable from my Sat box to the receiver. My HDTV is perfect, but i get no HDMI sound which doesn't allow me to view the on screen adjustments. And when i switch the TV from HDMI 2 (TV) to HDMI 1 (the PC) i get no sound. My settup is just like before when i had the HDMI 1 and HDMI 2. 
What i can't figure out is why doesn't HDMI 1-4 work and have to use AV2 to 
get some sort of volume? I'll keep trying, thanks guys.


----------

